
Digg Users Are Doing Their Best To Kill An Acquisition - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/09/digg-users-are-doing-their-best-to-kill-an-acquisition/
======
ghiotion
> or if Microsoft tried to turn it in to a Windows program, I would switch to
> Reddit. I like Digg more, but either of those scenarios would kill Digg for
> me.

I find it hilarious that, even as bad as reddit's gotten, it could be anyone's
second choice over Digg. At least reddit has the capacity to still be
interesting. Digg, on the other hand, makes me want to kick a Golden
Retriever.

~~~
Electro
It's not the Golden Retrievers fault it's coded to retrieve every piece of
crap that hits the ground.

------
simianstyle
If i were Rose, i would've sold last year or perhaps even around the time when
he was all hyped up on the cover of businessweek. As far as I can see, digg
doesn't really have any real content besides its collection of asinine
comments that it's accumulated now and links to LOLCATS images.

No offense, the same model seems to be working at hacker news here - but digg
has gone beyond it's useful life. It's one of those things where the community
has exceeded it's critical mass and wisdom of the crowds eventually becomes a
really dumb idea.

~~~
rms
>digg has gone beyond it's useful life

If you're looking for intellectual discourse it has. But if you have 10
minutes to kill at work, it can be really entertaining. It's more educational
than primetime network TV, if nothing else.

------
njetx
It is pretty tough to see why Microsoft wants Digg. It already has an
exclusive on advertising. Plus it isn't clear how they would grow it any
faster than Rose and Co. Plus while, I don't believe 90% of the we would leave
threats I think some of its core users would want to look elsewhere.

